# Magma 100W Mod vs Reo Grand



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

I know I might get flamed for this but this is my opinion of the Magma on an Electronic mod ( preferably a 50W+ device) vs Reo Grand Mechanical mod and why I feel the magma & mod setup is a better overall experience. I still will use both and enjoy both, but I feel this setup is also very strong and deserves recognition.

Ask @Rowan Francis who has used this setup for about 2 months now and hasn't looked back.​
*** Please remember this is my opinion, I would like people to look at this objectively ***
I also plan to do a video soon to compare the two in detail why I think the magma needs more recognition.​
MAGMA Pros:


Hold 2ML's of juice
No Squanking
Airflow control as standard
Very easy to fill actually ( Take the drip tip off squirt a bit down - done deal )
On new regulated device ( 100w ) you can fire at far higher power bands than any mech mod could.
The vape is consistent all day.
More configuration options depending on the device attached, such as dual 18650's etc etc.

Magma Cons:


It is still a dripper



REO Pros:


Nearly Indestructible
6ML juice bottle attached to the tank for easier dripping
Size is very comfortable
Has a strong, friendly and dedicated following
Can handle sub-ohm quite well

Reo Cons:


Squanking really isn't easy ( well for me, I have always had issues with it )
Can be unattractive to some
Limited to mech mods power and thus inconsistency
Mechs = Poor battery life

Now, for those of you that feel I am being ridiculous, I need some of you to actually try it. The Magma is seriously underrated and deserves the light of day. Its a semi-tank in my opinion with all the joys of a dripper.​

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

I'm sure the vape is good... but the problem for me anyway is the one con you mention... it's a dripper.... and this is a deal killer for me. I want a device i can go out with and not worry and also put in my pocket and still get an awesome vape from. For me a dripper is a desk bound device. I know some people would argue that but for me anyway it's a desk device.

But I'm happy there are a plethora of devices because different people like different things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

I Agree, I forgot to mention another con with the Magma, is that it can leak if put upside down etc. Where the reo maybe not as much. 

I also want to mention that these new GI2's that don't down-regulate like SX or dna chips do, allow for ridiculous low ohms, thus acting like a beast of a mech. The device is playing a big role here as well.


----------



## ET (11/10/14)

and of course you could consider a magma on a reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (11/10/14)

Have you fired the Magma at high wattages? How does it hold up then?


----------



## Matt (11/10/14)

I am using my reo now if I go to work. But when I get home I love to fill up the magma. Flavour wise for me nothing beats the magma. 
Considering to get a bf one to try on the reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

Mike I have fired up to 75Ws and no burnt taste at 0.15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (11/10/14)

I agree the vape on a reg mod is very consistent but the bottom Fed on the reo is super convenient. I am gonna say it once again even though I know I am going to be crucified but the perfect mod is going to be a regulated bottom Fed or as I put it a reogelei my mission in the next couple of months a reo sigelei mixture

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## VapeSnow (11/10/14)

I think it would be great to have both setups. Im getting my Reo now but considering big time to get myself a gi2 as well. 

The magma is not for me as i love my big clouds and this is not a cloud rda. But if you are a flavor junkie then the magma is for you. 

I will always go back to the stillare and think it will make a good combo with the gi2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I think it would be great to have both setups. Im getting my Reo now but considering big time to get myself a gi2 as well.
> 
> The magma is not for me as i love my big clouds and this is not a cloud rda. But if you are a flavor junkie then the magma is for you.
> 
> I will always go back to the stillare and think it will make a good combo with the gi2.


It's great to have both thats a fact right there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

One thing is for sure... there are exciting devices a coming! And the thought of a Sigelinaut would get me a little excited!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (11/10/14)

The magma is indeed a great RDA, providing really awesome flavour. My buddy used his exclusively for two months before getting a Reo. 

I like changing up RDA's every few days, as each one has something slightly different to offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (11/10/14)

Matt said:


> I am using my reo now if I go to work. But when I get home I love to fill up the magma. Flavour wise for me nothing beats the magma.
> Considering to get a bf one to try on the reo.


Does anybody know where to get a bf magma? I believe the search for the perfect atty for a Reo would end right there!


----------



## WHeunis (11/10/14)

ET said:


> and of course you could consider a magma on a reo



Somehow, just the way the Magma looks inside... this doesn't seem practical.
By appearances alone, the wick lays in the pool/cup of liquid sucking it into the coils.
But with a Reo, after you squonk the suction would take all that juice back to the bottle.

Honestly, just my opinion - BF Magma doesn't sound awesome.


----------



## Matt (11/10/14)

Lee said:


> Does anybody know where to get a bf magma? I believe the search for the perfect atty for a Reo would end right there!



Vapeclub has them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

Lee said:


> Does anybody know where to get a bf magma? I believe the search for the perfect atty for a Reo would end right there!



On special http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/magma

Tell @JakesSA you want a BF version.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

What I see above is a comparison (pro and cons) between an atomizer (Magma) and a mechanical mod (Reo). Thus, not comparing apples with apples.
Maybe a better comparison would have been a Magma on a 100W device vs a Magma on a Reo Grand?

And, as an aside, the whole idea with a high power device (like a 100W mod) is that you can use quick firing wire (like 28, 29 or 30g), but still have a lot or real estate (wraps) to vaporize more effectively. Thus, you can build high resistance, quick firing coils and use the power of the device to override the resistance. With mechanical mods the opposite is true - you need thicker (slower firing wire) to get enough real estate and low enough ohms for effective vaporisation. 

I have not yet used a Magma on either an electronic mod or on a Reo, but have to agree with @WHeunis, those deep wells could cook your juice if you have it filled to the claimed 2mls - I would not really know. Maybe it is more effective on a Reo where the juice is sucked back into the bottle. Know some Reonauts here had/have Magnas, but they are not really featuring in our Reoville forum. Know some did not like the overhang on the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (11/10/14)

Andre said:


> What I see above is a comparison (pro and cons) between an atomizer (Magma) and a mechanical mod (Reo). Thus, not comparing apples with apples.
> Maybe a better comparison would have been a Magma on a 100W device vs a Magma on a Reo Grand?
> 
> And, as an aside, the whole idea with a high power device (like a 100W mod) is that you can use quick firing wire (like 28, 29 or 30g), but still have a lot or real estate (wraps) to vaporize more effectively. Thus, you can build high resistance, quick firing coils and use the power of the device to override the resistance. With mechanical mods the opposite is true - you need thicker (slower firing wire) to get enough real estate and low enough ohms for effective vaporisation.
> ...



only to an extent...i.e. 7V maximum and a 1 ohm coil would not produce higher wattage then 49W.




higher ohms will make it even less output.


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

Tom said:


> only to an extent...i.e. 7V maximum and a 1 ohm coil would not produce higher wattage then 49W.
> 
> View attachment 12986
> 
> ...


For sure, but still much more scope powerwise than a mechanical mod.
This post on ECF explains much better where high power electronic mods shine: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ughts-about-sub-ohm-latest-vv-vw-devices.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom (12/10/14)

Andre said:


> For sure, but still much more scope powerwise than a mechanical mod.
> This post on ECF explains much better where high power electronic mods shine: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ughts-about-sub-ohm-latest-vv-vw-devices.html


gr8 explainations!


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/14)

Andre said:


> For sure, but still much more scope powerwise than a mechanical mod.
> This post on ECF explains much better where high power electronic mods shine: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ughts-about-sub-ohm-latest-vv-vw-devices.html


Great find @Andre, I understand this all much better now  thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/10/14)

@Andre and @WHeunis

The one thing i disliked about the magma as an atty for the reo is that once the juice enters the deck, it doesn't really drain back out.

Have a look at this pic. The pink dot is where the bf hole is made 









The juice enters the deck from the top of that ceramic piece on the deck. This sits fairly high, meaning that the only way juice could potentially feed back down into the bottle is if the level of liquid surpasses that ceramic piece. Which i think is already way too much in there at that stage!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arctus (12/10/14)

I have to agree with Gizmo that the magma is a much underrated dripper, it has become my "go-to" dripper of late, I run it on a straight mech, not a Reo because squonking doesn't appeal to me, but that's just personal choice.

Now this is where trade off's come in, personally I felt I got slightly better flavour from the atomic, but I prefer the magma due to its larger juice well, and after reading rusirius's post on ECF, I now suspect I know why.
Heat flux, as he explains, is the amount of heat being released in a given area, so the smaller the area, the better or more efficient the heat flux achieved, given the same coils and the same juice across both atty's, as the atomic has a smaller chamber than the magma. Again, my personal preference is still for the magma due to convenience, (not having to drip as often)

Speaking about heat flux, also raises further issues such as heat flux being improved though the use of flat ribbon instead of round wire, as you would be increasing your area that creates heat, thereby also improving heat flux in the same given area. 

Also, would heat flux be better achieved with an ugly spaced coil or a normal straight coil.

Rusirius's comments regarding wicking speed also raises the question, will we eventually see juice makers reverting to higher PG levels in their juices to assist with a juices wicking speed now that modern regulated mods can place a higher demand on wicking.

Totally unrelated on the subject, we sometimes state the one wicking material "carries" flavour better than another, it just occurred to me that maybe its not about "carrying" flavour, maybe its just that because one material wicks better than another, a larger amount of juice to be vaporized is delivered to the coil at a time, creating more vapour which would contain more flavour. (I know, I know, but its late and I'm tired)

And finally, I'm still not convinced that I would ever need a 100W or higher mod, but I guess there is only one way to find that out.


----------



## Paulie (12/10/14)

I love my magma its great dripper and agree with all the above points but since i got the Odin i dont even use my magma any more as it has given me better flavor with 9-12 draws before i need to squonk on my Reo! so if you love the Magma you will love the Odin!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/10/14)

Arctus said:


> Again, my personal preference is still for the magma due to convenience, (*not having to drip as often*)


Of course, I cannot resist in saying, with a Reo you need not drip at all, but still get the dripper experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I love my magma its great dripper and agree with all the above points but since i got the Odin i dont even use my magma any more as it has given me better flavor with 9-12 draws before i need to squonk on my Reo! so if you love the Magma you will love the Odin!


Yes, a N2H, they have become very popular for Reos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

I went through this thread and decided I prefer humor over ranting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/14)

Great thread @Gizmo 
What I like is that you have tried them both and given your views

I havent tried as many devices as i would like
I am 'stuck' on the Reo/Rm2 and enjoying the flavour journey for now 
The RM2 gives me great flavour, great throat hit and the tight draw I like
And the Reo gives me near "tank-like" convenience in dripper form

For me to have to switch to the GI2 with a dripper like the Magma, it would have to have one helluva amazing vape for me to give up the convenience of not having to drip. Even so, I dont see myself going out to meetings or being on the road all day and trying to drip. Let alone fitting as well in my man bag with a bottle of juice. 

So I think it all has to do with the total package, not just the vape itself. 

That said, I am keen to try the vape out on that setup if i manage to come though for a visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> I know I might get flamed for this but this is my opinion of the Magma on an Electronic mod ( preferably a 50W+ device) vs Reo Grand Mechanical mod and why I feel the magma & mod setup is a better overall experience. I still will use both and enjoy both, but I feel this setup is also very strong and deserves recognition.
> 
> Ask @Rowan Francis who has used this setup for about 2 months now and hasn't looked back.​
> *** Please remember this is my opinion, I would like people to look at this objectively ***
> ...


The only reason I'll choose my reo is I dont have to drip, if they could design a 100w bottom feed mod that can handle subohm, that would be the ultimate device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/14)

Funny how forward thinking we all were many months ago with the Rhino Project!
It was going to be just that - a bottom fed regulated device 
@TylerD, @johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

Silver said:


> Funny how forward thinking we all were many months ago with the Rhino Project!
> It was going to be just that - a bottom fed regulated device
> @TylerD, @johan



and after a couple of simple calculations we came to our senses

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/10/14)

johan said:


> and after a couple of simple calculations we came to our senses


What happend?


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> What happend?



Main reason was none of us took up the responsibility to manage/drive the project, and as said simple calculations relating to the electronic regulating boards available, proved zero benefits of what was already available in terms of bottom fed mechanical devices.


----------



## tetrasect (12/10/14)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the Big Dripper RDTA...

Looks like a possible Reo killer to me


----------



## VapeSnow (12/10/14)

tetrasect said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the Big Dripper RDTA...
> 
> Looks like a possible Reo killer to me



Big dripper on a gi2 wil be a nice combo. But oohhh how tall your mod is going to be. That would have to be a desk mod and another thing i hear its a ***** to fill the BD. reo is plug and play lol


----------



## Marzuq (12/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> I know I might get flamed for this but this is my opinion of the Magma on an Electronic mod ( preferably a 50W+ device) vs Reo Grand Mechanical mod and why I feel the magma & mod setup is a better overall experience. I still will use both and enjoy both, but I feel this setup is also very strong and deserves recognition.
> 
> Ask @Rowan Francis who has used this setup for about 2 months now and hasn't looked back.​
> *** Please remember this is my opinion, I would like people to look at this objectively ***
> ...


Awesome review @Gizmo.regardless of what your outcome. The detail and review is very well done. Looking forward to watching rhe video. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (12/10/14)

Magma is the RDA of 2014 in my humble opinion ... although ... the Veritas came damn close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (12/10/14)

I've tried the Magma, but much prefer the veritas, holds more juice and the draw is more open compared to the magma, while having pretty much the same flavor. The biggest plus about the veritas is it can do everything the Magma can but on top of that it doesn't leak.

I traveled to jhb this past weekend and used my veritas/ipv combo the whole time. Had zero leaks, amazing flavor, IPV@40w on a 0.8ohm 8wrap 24g 3mm coil battery lasted all day np. Carried my little russian dripper bottle, u can easily get 40 pulls on the veritas. I have it wicked so that I can drip 60-70 drops in it, utilizing the side channels.

I can't say much about the veritas clones, but I have seen the one sirvape carries and it is pretty decent for the price. However you can easily tell the difference when u look at the deck on an authentic and the clone. The top cap on the clone actually looks pretty spot on.


----------



## JakesSA (12/10/14)

Oh yes forgot to mention, if you prefer the BF Magma to drain more liquid move the spacer pictured earlier in this thread a tad up so that it drains underneath it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (13/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Oh yes forgot to mention, if you prefer the BF Magma to drain more liquid move the spacer pictured earlier in this thread a tad up so that it drains underneath it.


I totally agree with you . I just done it and it drain any excess with no problem .


----------



## andro (13/10/14)

VandaL said:


> I've tried the Magma, but much prefer the veritas, holds more juice and the draw is more open compared to the magma, while having pretty much the same flavor. The biggest plus about the veritas is it can do everything the Magma can but on top of that it doesn't leak.
> 
> I traveled to jhb this past weekend and used my veritas/ipv combo the whole time. Had zero leaks, amazing flavor, IPV@40w on a 0.8ohm 8wrap 24g 3mm coil battery lasted all day np. Carried my little russian dripper bottle, u can easily get 40 pulls on the veritas. I have it wicked so that I can drip 60-70 drops in it, utilizing the side channels.
> 
> I can't say much about the veritas clones, but I have seen the one sirvape carries and it is pretty decent for the price. However you can easily tell the difference when u look at the deck on an authentic and the clone. The top cap on the clone actually looks pretty spot on.


Would you mind to put some photo of how u set the veritas up ? Im having trouble with the vertical coil and any help will be appreciate it .


----------



## VandaL (13/10/14)

andro said:


> Would you mind to put some photo of how u set the veritas up ? Im having trouble with the vertical coil and any help will be appreciate it .


The 60-70 drop build was basically a single horizontal coil running at the settings I stated above(currently trying the same setup with a vertical coil.
I recorded a video for a friend a while back who ordered an authentic hopefully you can see how its wicked.

The difference from the video and how I do it now is, the cotton on either side folds just under the coil but doesn't touch the bottom of the coil. you drip juice on the left and right side of the well and the koh gen do just wicks it up like a beast, no leaks just flavor and big clouds. I'm not sure how much my current vertical build holds but I'm sure its quite similar to the horizontal in capacity.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (13/10/14)

With my limited experience - my go to setup is magma and ipv v2. I don't carry anything else. I wick with rayon, and just enough wick to touch the bottom of the base. 1,4 to 1,6ohm single coil and Vaping at 20watts. I take 30 plus pulls before i need to drip again, but in reality it will go over 40 puffs before a burnt taste. If the well is full it gotta be kept upright, else it will leak out the air hole. But I have learnt how to carry it around so I don't have a huge leaking issue. I guess it is easier since I use it single coil, so i only need to worry about one side of leaking. I also have a plume veil 1.5 and I would not carry that with me anywhere. It leaks a lot. I got a Veritas coming today, keen to see if it as reliable as the magma is to me.

Just my experiences... Cheers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

